# 'The Thoroughbred of Bicycles' Miami 1917-1919 Black Beauty



## Goldenindian (Jul 28, 2021)

1917-1919 Haverford Cycle Company (Miami made) Black Beauty Champion model . (Faux tank)
Special thanks to Nick(nickanator), Paul(Oldwhizzer), Brant (New Mexico Brant) , Ivo (balloontyre),

also scored a very cool original catalog with original envelope and correspondence.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 28, 2021)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/black-beauty”the-thoroughbred-of-bicycles”-catalog.194972/


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 28, 2021)

Fabulous!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 28, 2021)

Wow, that came together great! Good job!


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (Jul 28, 2021)

Beauty is right!  Boy is that a beautiful piece of machinery.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## biker (Jul 30, 2021)

Do you have a pic when you first received the bike you can post? Before and after.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 30, 2021)

This bicycle was an original paint bicycle….frame/fork..and sprocket from Darcie and nick(actually sell thread is below in “similar threads”). I had the correct fenders in original black paint. I made the tank from sheet metal and  faux painted it to match.


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 14, 2021)

You guys are the next Wright brothers !
Killer stuff and if it’s not there you’ll make it come alive , in a tasteful way I might say !
Need to get together with McCauley ,after a few cold ones 
I’m sure you could create a damn cool Documentary “ All about the History of the Bicycle and How We make them come back to Life “

Thanks for posting. 
Mark


----------



## dave429 (Aug 15, 2021)

Beautiful build! Nicely brought back to life!


----------

